# board-and-batten



## van_pelt

¡Hola!

¿Alguien sabe si existe alguna palabra española para referirse a las paredes board-and-batten? 

Os dejo lo que he encontrado al respecto: 

"Board and batten, or board-and-batten, describes a type of exterior siding or interior paneling that has alternating wide _boards_ and narrow wooden strips, called _battens._ The boards are usually (but not always) one foot wide. The boards may be placed horizontally or vertically. The battens are usually (but not always) about 1/2 inch wide. These battens are placed over the seams between the boards."

Es fácil hallar imágenes y tengo perfectamente claro qué es, pero solo se me ocurren maneras muy descriptivas de decirlo. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## juandiego

Yo diría algo así como:
*Lamas y listones montantes*.


----------



## van_pelt

Pues suena bastante bien, juandiego. 

¿Alguien tiene alguna otra sugerencia?

Gracias


----------



## iheartL&O

A mí también me interesa saber de una frase en español que signifique lo mismo que board-and-batten. ¿Alguien nos da una segunda opinión?


----------



## juandiego

Same poster here again.

According to the images now I see on Google, perhaps it would be better: *Bastidor panelado en fondo*, *bastidor enfondado en panel* or *bastidor visto panelado* (assuming the batten frame is always on top of the board).

Literally, I'd say that something like *montantes y panel* is very close, or even *bastidor y panel*.
 The problem is that this constructive system is hardly if ever used around here and I don't think we have a, say, standard translation.

A construction engineer's opinion, mind you.


----------



## iheartL&O

Juandiego,

Aprecio tus sugerencia y tambien tus correcciones. Con tanta prisa, no me di cuenta de cuántos errores cometí. Trataré de ser más cuidadosa en el futuro.


----------



## iheartL&O

He visto: de tabla y liston. ¿Has escuchado esa manera de describir una casa?


----------



## juandiego

Hola, iheartL&O.

Es similar a los descrito anteriormente. La _tabla_, sin embargo, suele ser sólo si es de madera natural y no suele medir más de 15-20 cm de ancho (2-3 cm de espesor). Tal vez mejor para esto _tablero_ que está abierto a mayores anchuras y composiciones mejoradas.

_Listón_ también está bien, se refiere al nombre del elemento: una pieza larga de madera de no demasiada sección rectangular. Un _montante_ es un listón vertical y un _bastidor_ es un conjunto de listones que forman una estructura para sujetar otra cosa.


----------



## iheartL&O

Gracias Juandiego por tu paciencia conmigo y tus buenas explicaciones. Un abrazo.


----------



## juandiego

De nada, iheartL&O, un placer serte útil.

Veo que estás en La república Dominicana, tal vez allí sí se construya con madera y puedan tener algo más específico para _board and batten_. Aquí en España la construcción de edificios en madera casi no existe; todo suele  ser de materiales duros: hormigón, ladrillo, piedra etc. La madera se utiliza casi exclusivamente en decoración (suelos, muebles, etc).


----------



## translator.cat

A quien pueda ser útil.

El Art&Architecture Thesaurus del Getty Research Institute recoge las denominaciones "entablado y listonado" y "entablado vertical" de dos fuentes distintas, y define la técnica como: "Tablas en las cuales las uniones entre los tableros colocados verticalmente están cubiertas de delgadas tiras de madera."

Saludos


----------

